# wanted pigeons in houston tx only



## alfonso39512 (Jun 24, 2009)

i am looking for pigeons that you no longer need and want to give a way i would love to take them in please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just curious...why do you want them? Do you have Pigeons already?


----------



## alfonso39512 (Jun 24, 2009)

i have 2 pigeons and i just want more


----------

